# The Adventures of Mouse, Chalk, Barney and Snowy



## mouse_chalk (Jan 1, 2009)

SO! It's New Year, and I thought I would start a new blog to celebrate! 


The old blog, is here:

 Jen's Cheeky Bristolian Bunners 

And the even older one:

 The Chronicles of Mouse and Chalk 


Since the 2 pairs unbonded themselves randomly in November, it's been very different in our house. Now they both have cages in the living room, but they are on different walls, and completely seperate so that they can't fight through the bars  When one pair is out, we have a NIC gate that goes round the other cage, and then when the other pair is out, the gate is moved, etc. It was so upsetting at the time, and I was heartbroken having to seperate them, but I've got over it a bit now, and it's odd because they do seem really happy in their pairs. Mouse and Chalk are very close and cuddly still, and Barney and Snowy just seem to kiss non-stop lol  Both pairs binky non-stop when they're out. Barney and Snowy can be left out all night to play because they're very trustworthy, which is great for them, and means that Mouse and Chalk get slightly longer out during the day. So everybun is happy 

Mouse and Chalk's cage- the one on the left:










Barney and Snowy's cage:









To kick off the new blog, here are a few recent pictures of Chalk that I took but never got round to posting!!





















And in a bit I'll post some SUPER CUTE pictures of Steve cuddling Snowy!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok, so as promised here are the pictures of Steve and Snowy! I think it was the day before Christmas Eve, and I was in the kitchen making Ina Garten's Cheddar and Dill scones (she's like, my hero!) and he just appeared in the doorway behind me. I downed tools and ran for the camera lol.










































Isn't she pretty? I honestly just look at her and can't understand how anybody could have said she's ugly and not wanted her.... She really is such a pretty bunny.


----------



## mr_mouse_chalk (Jan 1, 2009)

A snowy hug is not just for Christmas Eve. We had a very very long hug yesterday. By the end of it I was more covered in white hairs than she was.

She is such a lovely bunny.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 1, 2009)

Isn't having white rabbits great! Especially when you wear a black t-shirt and when you put the bun back its changed color to white.


----------



## Becca (Jan 2, 2009)

Great job starting the blog Jen 

I love the pictures!!!! Snowy is absolutly beautiful!!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 2, 2009)

Some people just have something against bunnies with red eyes, they were all the range here for awhile but no one wants them now. I think she's gorgeus!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you!  

Today has been a fairly productive day overall!

Mouse and Chalk went for their vaccinations this afternoon- they had Myxi 2 weeks ago and they had VHD today. They've been a little bit quiet bless them, but no limpy paws yet. Then after that we went to stock up on litter in The Range, and then went to some local greengrocers to stock up on veg. We're trying to cut down on our bunny costs, and supermarkets are just so much more expensive. We found that the greengrocers had much better fruit and veg and cheaper too! Then we went to Ikea to try and get a litter tray with a big lip over the side that they had before, to try and stop Mouse's digging marathon every night, but they had sold out. Mouse and Chalk win again! :X Since then we've been tidying and I'm pleased to say that the house isn't quite right yet, but it's looking a whole lot better and cleaner. Phew!

When they come out to play again (currently snoozing lol even though their cage is wide open!) I'll take some piccies of them and post. Mouse hasn't been seen for far too long I don't think  

:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 2, 2009)

He looks so cute holding a bunny like that.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 2, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> He looks so cute holding a bunny like that.


Heehee I'll tell him that! 

Uploading pics of Mouse and Chalk now! Mouse was SOOOO posing for the camera! :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 2, 2009)

YAY! The pictures uploaded! Prepare for Mouse and Chalk cuteness overload! :biggrin2:



Chalk sniffing my jeans:




















Mouse having a nom:








Do you mind? I was nomming!







I wasn't bugging Snowy. No mummy :angel:








She was bugging Snowy! I saw her!







Eating the tube that is positioned in the 'fence'








Mouse actually using the litter tray- SHOCK! :shock:







Hellooo mummy!








Bye mummy!








A little privacy please?








Me too, I'm showering!







Just looking grumpy:













Cutest picture EVER!







What? I wasn't being cute!







Sleepy!







And a final parting shot from Mouse....


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 2, 2009)

Chalk's markings always always make me smile!!!!

Such a cute assortment of new year photos!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 2, 2009)

Your bunny Mouse is quite likemy rabbitexcept Thumper has a shorter face


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 4, 2009)

Mouse and Chalk have been quiet the past couple of days..... I think their VHD jab has taken it out of them somewhat.... It did the same last year, bless them. They were really slow to eat yesterday but at least they're eating now. No binkies today!  


I did get some very cute pictures of Barney and Snowy yesterday though... I have videos too but Photobucket wont upload them for some reason :? In the meantime just pictures!


Snowy asleep on the Binky Mat. She tucks her 'repaired ear' behind her quite often... bless!













Barney next to her:








Just Snowy generally being pretty 




















It's really blurry, but I thought that Barney claiming my slipper was cute all the same 







Posing:







They love sitting together!







More of fluffy Barney posing:




















And finally, a couple of Snowy looking cute! Look at her ear! It's almost completely normal! She has a slight 'bend' in it, but the fur is growing back nicely, and she barely has a scar there. We were talking to the vet who stitched her up on Friday, and she was saying that she's so surprised it's healed so well, because she really didn't think that with all the trauma, that part of her ear would survive :tears2: Bless our Snowy and her super healing powers!



















And that's all the pictures for now! Enjoy!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 4, 2009)

Looking at the pictures now, they look quite blurry :? I think my photography 'skils' have slipped somewhat! 

I will try and get less blurry ones next time.... :?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jan 4, 2009)

A note from teh bunny napper known as MyLOVEABLES!!:

If you recieved this message your bunny have been napped.. 



Even though you see your bunny it is not YOURS... it is a look alike of your bunners..

so g'luck finding your real bunny


Love The bunny napper.


x




MWAH


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 4, 2009)

Nooooooo! 

I must get them back!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 4, 2009)

Your bunnies are adorable! Those pictures of Steve with Snowy are so cute!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 5, 2009)

How much does Barney weigh.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 5, 2009)

At last weigh in he was about 6lbs I *think*..... I'll have to weigh him later and see!


----------



## Becca (Jan 5, 2009)

Cute pictures :shock:

Barney and Snowy just happen to be one of my favourite bonded couples ...EVER!!

I have had an amazing idea for a really cool 'photoshootylike' picture LOL

Get a white background and a black background and stick them together so its like half white half black then put Snowy on the black half and Barney on the white half... LOL!!

I get crazy idea's sometimes! :?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 5, 2009)

LOL!

That is actually a good idea Becca! Barney often doesn't show up well on dark backgrounds, and Snowy doesn't show up on white backgrounds, so they would be well-balanced! 


I am so proud of myself!! I just trimmed Barney's nails for the first time EVER! First time I've done any of my buns, except maybe 2 paws of Chalk a year ago lol. YAY!!!!!  I have Ali and her brilliant videos to thank.... I just sort of thought 'hey, I can do this, why am I being such a scaredy cat?' And I did it! :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance: Thanks Ali! 

The others are all ok at the moment luckily.... I suspect Mouse would not be so good and just lie there and take it


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 6, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 6, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures, and you know I agree about Snowy, I think she's beautiful. Steve looks like a little boy on Christmas flushed with pleasure at holding a wonderful gift! I can see how he loves Snowy.

Chalkie-walkie is soo sooo soooo cute too! I lover her face, and her colouring.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 7, 2009)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Gorgeous pictures, and you know I agree about Snowy, I think she's beautiful. Steve looks like a little boy on Christmas flushed with pleasure at holding a wonderful gift! I can see how he loves Snowy.
> 
> Chalkie-walkie is soo sooo soooo cute too! I lover her face, and her colouring.


Teehee, you are so right! He looks like that whenever he sees any of the bunnies. He sort of gets this look of 'aww, I love them!' Anytime they do anything vaguely cute. Even if they just hop by actually lol. The other night he was worried about Chalk because she was sat in a funny position. He thought she looked uncomfortable, I thought she had just stretched and stopped midway or something. He still worried, so I went and picked her up and told her to go and tell Daddy she was ok. She hopped onto the sofa and went and sat on the back, right next to his face. He just sort of leaned his head on her and smiled, as if to say 'I'm so glad you're ok'. SO cute!  I'm glad I picked a bunny-loving man, without even knowing it at the time 

By the way, of course Chalk was fine! She was just sat sleeping with her bum up in the air LOL! 


I weighed Barney this morning! He is exactly 6 1/2 lbs  Oooh, he was mad at me for putting him in the tub on top of the kitchen scales lol!



Oh, and thanks for the lovely comments!


----------



## Becca (Jan 8, 2009)

Well done for clipping Barney's claws!!

*Claps*

I can clip the front paws quite well but I think it might be worth checking out Ali's vids as I'm not always succcessful on the back ones!
Where did you find Ali's clipping vids?

Are those video's of your buns still not working?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Do you try bunny-burrito-ing your buns to clip their nails? Just curious! I have to do that with Toby, and he breaks out of the burrito at least two-to-three times per pedicure!  It gets the job done, though!


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 8, 2009)

How were they keeping their nails short if you weren't already clipping them? Sorry if I missed that bit, I'm a lazy reader today .

Sakura HATES being upside down with a passion, she really freaks and stresses, I hate clipping her nails :?. I can do her front with her just sitting, I pick up one foot at a time and do them, but she has to go upsidedown for her back feet.

That is great that you were brave and did it, woohoo! :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Jan 8, 2009)

NZminilops wrote:


> I pick up one foot at a time and do them,



Thats what I do!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 8, 2009)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> How were they keeping their nails short if you weren't already clipping them? Sorry if I missed that bit, I'm a lazy reader today .


Teehee! That's ok! 

I was taking them to the vets lol.... :embarrassed:

To be fair, Chalk and Snowy have both had their fair share of operations this year, so we usually ask the vets to cut their nails at the same time. Saves stress on them. (Obviously we didn't ask this when Chalk had her emergency ops :?) They all just grow really slowly, so don't need doing more than every few months, max? We've even taken Mouse before and the vet has found nothing to clip! Mouse is fine to just be held and cuddled but she jumps a MILE when you try to prod her or do anything else. That's why I gave up trying and just took them in, because I was worried that she was freaking out so much and I was going to hurt her. Saying that, I've had a lot more practice with medicating bunnies and bunny buritos now lol, so I might find it a bit easier.

Barney didn't need a towel. He just laid on his back like a good boy, twicthing his fluffy nose at me! I strongly suspect the others will need to be wrapped up very well though lol. I think that I could manage Snowy and Chalk, but Mouse.... she's a different character! I'm also very thankful that Dotty has very very short nails at the moment lol so I don't need to worry about that just yet :shock: (Oops, sorry downstairs bunnies for mentioning Giant Black and White bunny in your blog!)


I can't remember if I wrote this further up or not either but Mouse and Chalk are now completely recovered from their VHD jab! They were very quiet and not so keen on the veggies for a couple of days (still eating a good amount, just not excited about food) but they're back to their normal cheeky happy selves now


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Not to mention the "other bunny" here, too, but wait until you have to trim her nails! One kick and you'll have a black eye! 

Good for Barney, just giving up and letting you clip his nails.  I bet those were evil thought nose-twitchies!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 8, 2009)

GUESS WHAT???


I just did Chalk's nails!!! YAAAAAYYYY!!!!

I got some very angry honking, some paws in my face, and at one point she struggled out of the bunny burito and scurried back to the cage.... But I just went and got her back and wrapped her up again... I got all 4 paws done! 

[align=center]*
YAAAAY!


*[align=left]I know it seems a silly thing to be scared about, but I have a sort of phobia of sharp objects around people/animals lol. I'm ok if say a nurse is using a needle, but if anyone carries a kitchen knife of pair of scissors near me I run away terrified. So this is kind of a big thing for me- I managed to secure my bunnies, wield a fairly sharp object (the clippers), get the job done without hurting anyone. I know I wouldn't, but it scares me anyway 
[/align][/align]


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm on a nail clipping roll! I've just done Snowy's nails as well! YAY!!! 

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 9, 2009)

Glad to hear the have recovered and are back to themselves.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 27, 2009)

Eeek! I can't believe it's been so long since I updated this blog!! :shock:

To make amends, I return with lots of pictures of Mouse and Chalk :biggrin2:

They were very cuddled up on the floor earlier so I sneaked down there with my camera to capture the cuddly moment. Sadly they woke up and started hopping about, but I still managed to get some half-decent shots.....


Check out the bunny mouf!! :hearts::hearts::hearts:

[align=center]







Close-up:







I wasn't eating the broom, honest! (This is blurry, sorry )







Ok, you caught me red-handed...







'Why is Mouse biting my back?'







I wasn't biting Chalk's back!








And here is for my artsy shot....







*Please don't look at my big ears*







You think my ears are big? *mad*








Can I make the jump?







Errr... EXCUSE ME! I'm in the bathroom, if you don't mind!









Mouse and her ears again....








That's not a very nice thing to say!







BYE. Not talking to you now :X








But Mouse said it was tasty?







Stop....with.....FLASHY THING!







GOOD DAY!







I guess Mouse thought I needed more close-ups...

[/align]







Must....chin...high...object!








GOOD DAY! I mean it this time! 











That's all for now.... hope you enjoy


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 27, 2009)

Aww! Little Chalk wips! So kissable! :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Kelly! 

Mouse says 'are my wips not kissable?' :cry1:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 2, 2009)

Who could resist those cute little innocent faces!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 2, 2009)

You hit the bunneh-cuteness lottery five times! You're overly lucky! :bunnydance:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 3, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwww I love them so much! Look at their cute little mouths and ears and ........ :hearts:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 3, 2009)

I can't believe I haven't commented in this blog before.:foreheadsmack:

First off I have to figure out a way to get to Bristol to BunnyNap all 5 of your Bunnies. They are so darn cute. I think they would love to have 6 new brothers and sisters.

Love all the new pictures.:heartbeat:

You tell Mouse those lips are very kissable.:kiss1:

Susan


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

Awwh i love those pictures!! And the captions are just right Jen!! I love the bunny 'moufs' Absolutley gorgeous!! I would kiss Chalkie and Mouse's little lippies!

Becca ;x


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 7, 2009)

Aww I don't know how I've managed to miss these comments! Thank you guys! 

They are so cute arent they? 

I have loads of pics of their snow adventure the other day. They went out in pairs for a quick play. They loved it! Binkies all over the place...

I PROMISE I will upload them soon lol!


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

When is soon?? Does soon mean .... Now?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 7, 2009)

:waiting:


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> :waiting:



JENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :coolness:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 7, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhh!!!!

anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:

I have SO many pictures to upload! I honestly took over 100....

Plus now I have pictures of Dotty to upload.....

And I'm still trying to make a signature that doesn't suck...... rotten carrots....

anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok, you can have some of Mouse and Chalk in the meantime! :biggrin2: I warn you, there's lots!

A lot of them came out really dark as well, not sure why. So some of them have been lightened on my computer using my very limited photo editing skills lol. Must stop using Auto and program mode.....



Chalk:








Mmmm, chilly!







Going where no bunny has yet been...







Look at her big paw prints!







Mouse: Wheeeeeeeeeee! 













BINKY!








Mummy, my legs is gone! :shock:













Oooh, icy!







Um, where is zee grass?







Woooo!













Mouse is no longer a heart bunny!







Cleaning her paws on the empty litter tray I put in there. I figured if they really hated the snow and sat in there, that would be an indication that they should come in. But she was only in there a few seconds...







Hey mum! I've lost Chalk!







Here I am!









That's it for now but there are many more to come, I promise!


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

Awwwwwwhh YAYAYAYAYAY


CUTENESS!!

You are great at captioning pictures Jen!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok, more have uploaded! Warning: very picture heavy!!


More Mouse running!







Chalk: da snow makes me look cute, no?







No? Hmmph. :grumpy:








Mouse: 'My nose is a little chilly.... can't figure out why...' :brownbunny









************PREPARE FOR CUTE MOUSE PICTURES!!!!*************

'Wassat?'








'Aaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiii....'







'CHOOOO!' 







'There's STILL something on my nose!'








Chalk:

'I can be cute too!'







Mouse: 'Not as cute as me!'







(muffled) 'Oh yes I can!'







Digging the snow:







More binkies:







This was just the end of a binky 







The pen and my garden:







Some friendly chasing!













Blurry binky 







Another blurry binky/run!








'Brain freeze!'














Cute no?







Yes?







That's more like it!








Hello daddy! (Yes, Steve was out there in just a t-shirt lol.... :rollseyes)










Barney and Snowy to come soon!


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

Awwwhh super sweet!!

Can't wait for Barney and Snowy!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 7, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote:*


> Ok, more have uploaded! Warning: very picture heavy!!


... And that is supposed to deter us? NEVER!  How did the other pair fare out in the snow?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 11, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 11, 2009)

Do they love the snow???? 
I've never taken mine out in it. I'm always afraid it's too cold and they'll get sick.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 11, 2009)

I've always been worried and have never taken Toby out in the snow. I was worried about him getting sick! I think I will bring a bin of snow inside for him to play in when it snows next. I would let him run around outside, but there are a bunch of buckthorn leaves and berries on the ground, and I believe they are bad for buns. 

Jen, you're so lucky that you have a lovely garden run!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 11, 2009)

I took our Mr. Tiny our Nethie out in the snow last month and he had this look on his face of I am not enjoying this, I want to be in my warm house! I haven't tried it with any other ones yet.

Looks like your bunny's really enjoyed it!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks you guys! Glad my pictures are popular!

They LOVED the snow. I mean LOVED. They didn't want to come in when we tried to get them. I was kinda apprehensive at first over putting them out there, because of the cold etc, but if they had not liked it, I would have bought them straight back in. They didn't seem at all cold, though. They were all a bit curious at first, but within a couple of minutes they were just binky central! Digging, sniffing, hopping, binkies.... It was so cute to watch them out there. They were only about for about 15mins max per pair. I had a towel to dry them off when they came in but their paws weren't even that wet. They didn't seem at all cold either. Just sad that their binkied had gone lol  I figured it may be their only chance to experience the snow.... It's so rare to see it here lol


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

JEN you have't updated this blog in errm 4 days lol!!

How are the bunnies?


----------



## Becca (Feb 18, 2009)

This blog has been mentioned in  Today on RO


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 18, 2009)

EEEEEKS!!!! I never posted Barney and Snowy's snow pictures! 


Thanks for prodding me Becca... I'll get them up now


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 18, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> EEEEEKS!!!! I never posted Barney and Snowy's snow pictures!


I know! I've been waiting! :waiting:

Then again, you've had other exciting things to be doing! :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok, here they are!
























Binkyyyyyyyyyy!
















Snowy (Sorry I'm lazy with captions this evening!)
























Snow cuddles!


















Snow.... in the snow!








Can you see her?












































This is a terrible quality picture but I'll put it up anyway. I have no shame....



















There we go! FINALLY!


It's just been a crazy time lol. What with Dotty being sick and then the BIG PROPOSAL on Sunday! It's been a pretty weird time


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 18, 2009)

Awww they are so cute together! and in the snow...
Snowy had to clean her little footsie! and Barney looks to be ready for take off in his binky photo!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Aww! Snowbuns! How cute! I love your bunnies! :rofl:


----------



## Numbat (Feb 19, 2009)

Aww they're adorable! 

I love Snowy in the snow!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you guys!!

Barney and Snowy have moved house! 

They have new neighbours now- the very messy Mouse and Chalk. They are considering complaining to the local council because Mouse and Chalk at Cage Number 2 are dumping rubbish in their cage grounds. I.e. letting their poo and pee run into their cage. Barney and Snowy at Cage Number 1 pride themselves on keeping their house and gardens clean. They are also appalled at the late-night noise coming from Cage Number 2 as Mouse and Chalk rattle the door 'at all hours'. They have also reportedly received 'evil looks' from across the fence....



We had a new sofa delivered yesterday (FINALLY!) and it wouldn't fit on the same wall as the other one. I had to move the TV to the opposite wall, and put the sofa on the wall there, which is also where Barney and Snowy used to live. I figured to get the space back, I'd just move Barney and Snowy's cage next to Mouse and Chalk's, where they used to all share one giant cage. There's a gap of a few inches, and a gate that runs between the cages, so that they can't get to each other at all, but boy do they stare!!! They're much calmer now so that they don't charge at the walls of their cage trying to kill each other, and it's made SO much more space in the living room. More binky room!  AND Barney and Snowy's cage is in the corner of the room where all the bunnies used to carpet bomb with pee and poo, so it's solved another problem as well :biggrin2::biggrin2:


I will get pics of the new setup when I've charged my camera battery...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 20, 2009)

Boy, sometimes neighbors can be so much trouble!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 21, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Barney and Snowy have moved house!
> 
> They have new neighbours now- the very messy Mouse and Chalk. They are considering complaining to the local council because Mouse and Chalk at Cage Number 2 are dumping rubbish in their cage grounds. I.e. letting their poo and pee run into their cage. Barney and Snowy at Cage Number 1 pride themselves on keeping their house and gardens clean. They are also appalled at the late-night noise coming from Cage Number 2 as Mouse and Chalk rattle the door 'at all hours'. They have also reportedly received 'evil looks' from across the fence....



LOL!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 21, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> They have new neighbours now- the very messy Mouse and Chalk. They are considering complaining to the local council because Mouse and Chalk at Cage Number 2 are dumping rubbish in their cage grounds. I.e. letting their poo and pee run into their cage. Barney and Snowy at Cage Number 1 pride themselves on keeping their house and gardens clean. They are also appalled at the late-night noise coming from Cage Number 2 as Mouse and Chalk rattle the door 'at all hours'. They have also reportedly received 'evil looks' from across the fence....


Sounds like my neighbors. :twitch:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 21, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > They have new neighbours now- the very messy Mouse and Chalk. They are considering complaining to the local council because Mouse and Chalk at Cage Number 2 are dumping rubbish in their cage grounds. I.e. letting their poo and pee run into their cage. Barney and Snowy at Cage Number 1 pride themselves on keeping their house and gardens clean. They are also appalled at the late-night noise coming from Cage Number 2 as Mouse and Chalk rattle the door 'at all hours'. They have also reportedly received 'evil looks' from across the fence....
> ...


LOL! Sounds like our old neighbours too..... Except that they're still kind of our neighbours because we only moved one door down LOL.... Still evil though 


However, touch wood, but they have all been tidier since the move! I've swept up a total of about 10 poops in 3 days as opposed to 3,000 for one normal day lol


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 22, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote:*


> However, touch wood, but they have all been tidier since the move! I've swept up a total of about 10 poops in 3 days as opposed to 3,000 for one normal day lol


I just woke up and read this paragraph and, for whatever reason, thought you were still talking about your neighbors. I was like, "Jen had to clean up WHAT?!" But, it dawned on me and I felt stupid. I'm REALLY tired! lol

I'm glad your bunnies are being a little less messy!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks like they all enjoyed there time outside.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 28, 2009)

Update time!!!


I have some pictures of Chalk being naughty last night. And a couple of her and Mouse snuggling just now.

Last night, I walked into the living room, after going upstairs for something- Mouse and Chalk were out playing. I went straight to the mirror and started putting my hair up. All of a sudden I heard a noise on the window ledge. Looked over and what did I see? This!










She scared the crap out of me! In my shock I screamed and Steve came running in thinking there was a burglar in the garden or something lol. That picture was actually taken later on, when she jumped up again when we were watching TV, but it's pretty much where she was shen she scared me!

Anyway, she decided it was lots of fun and liked the cuddly sheep toy that sits up there:
















Nom nom.... Yummy window frame! :shock:









I promise I was not chewing the corner of your wedding magazine mummy! :angel:









But I do admit that I am about to eat this piece of paper:









You sure I can't eat the magazine? No? Ok then....







Hello Mr Sheep!








Bored of the windowledge now....








BYE!










And here is Mouse and Chalk cuddling in their cage earlier...
















Actually, I think that both pictures are pretty much the same, but oh well!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 28, 2009)

I just love Chalk! She reminds me of my Toby! They both have the same "What? I'm not doing anything!" face!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 28, 2009)

So what color of bridesmaid dress will Chalk be wearing?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 2, 2009)

Barney and Snowy are not happy with us! :shock:

They both went to the vets this morning for their vaccinations. Snowy is very used to the vets, but Barney has only been once before, and he HATES it. He jumped right out of my arms and straight into the wall when the vet had his back turned :shock: I was terrified, but luckily he's fine. Just very thumpy still. He's lost a bit of weight- they didn't have a weight recorded for him, but I think he's lost about half a pound since I last weighed him, making him about 6 now instead of 6.5  The vet finds no cause for concern, since he's not underweight and appears very healthy- teeth look good and his appetite is more than fine, but told us to monitor it. 

Snowy is healthy as well- the vet looked at her teeth. She had slight spurs last year, which were filed down. He said that they are starting to 'shelve', i.e get a bit misshapen again, but they aren't actually spurs yet. Since there's no other signs and they aren't causing any discomfort at all for her, nor any signs like runny nose etc, he said not to file them down just yet, but to keep an eye on it, and she may need doing at some point in the future.


They were SO mad when we got them home that they wouldn't even take a banana chip from me :shock: That's not like them! They seem fine now, but I'm seeing a lot of bunny butt 





Oh, I have more pictures of Mouse and Chalk! From the other night, when they were cuddling. I'll post them soon


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 2, 2009)

I also forgot to say in my last post that we went to B&Q and got 2 more boxes of grids today! YAY!

So tomorrow I'm going to make a new garden pen. I'm not sure whether to make 2 decent sized ones, so I can have 2 pairs out at the same time, or a pair and Dotty, or to make a giant one, and only have one set out at a time.... Maybe in the next few weeks we can buy some more grids so I can make more pens, or expand the ones I have, but they're SO expensive and Steve is kinda broke this month after a trip to Tiffany's 



Anyway, here are the pics of Mouse and Chalk on Saturday night! Cuddly bunnies! :hearts:























Stay away from my sister!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 2, 2009)

She's on the way!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 2, 2009)

On a side note: That... is... AWESOME! :coolness:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 3, 2009)

YAY!!!!!


Thank you Minda! I can't wait to get it! I told Steve 'she posted it!' and he thought that you just posted it on the forum. He couldn't believe you were actually mailing it to me lol! 

We're going to frame it


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 3, 2009)

Chalk's sleepy face is just killing me.... I want to snuggle her!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 3, 2009)

I know, she's so cute isn't she? She is a very sleepy bunny as well. She's 30% binky like crazy, and 70% sleeping in the nest. Well, maybe only 50% in the nest because Mouse has started kicking her out and getting in herself! :coolness: I must get a picture of that...



Chalk was a bit slow to eat her dinner last night. It had been 2 hours, and she hadn't touched it. Well, we panicked, and she was on the sofa, flipped over and checked very carefully for lumps! Poor girly. I think she was fine, because as soon as we put her down, she ran straight over to the food and started eating- I guess she was just a bit sleepy lol. But after last year we can't be too careful and I guess we just panicked!:shock:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 3, 2009)

Poor Chalk! Poor little girlie just was saving it for later! Mean old Mommy and Daddy had to poke at her!

She probably ran right to the food to back-up the fact that she was fine. Silly rabbits...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 3, 2009)

LOL Well, tell him it's an early wedding present! I have to admit, I was a little surprised how much they're charging these days to mail a flat piece of paper across the ocean. It's probably because so few people mail anything these days with email and such.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 4, 2009)

This image reminds me of Fluffy and Monsters. When Fluffy wants to be groomed after doing all the grooming he will stick his head under her face. 






This one looks like you startled poor Chalk!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 9, 2009)

Weellllll, it's been a very long time!! :shock::shock:


Guess what I'm going to do....


I'm going to update!! :biggrin2:


I just have been feeling so terrible recently, and there's been loads going on that updating my blog always seems like such a big thing to do, even though it's really no different to any other post I make, but the further I get behind the bigger a job it seems like lol...

So to make it easier for me, I'm going to just skip straight to this latest update 


We now have 3 big pens in our garden so we can have Barney and Snowy, Mouse and Chalk, and Dotty all out there at the same time. That's a lot of bunnies in one garden! They love it though. And it means that it's all fair. Well I want to give them a bit more space from time to time so this evening I put 2 of the pens together to make a giant one that took up most of the garden and let Mouse and Chalk have free-reign of it. Then I took pictures 

Here they are!

















Almost caught a binky!







The 'tail end' of a binky 









Some sort-of binkies that just look like running:




















Close-ups! 
















I just LOVE the look on Mouse's face here- she looks like a nosey neighbour looking over a fence or something!









Chalk just couldn't let a garden day go by without jumping on me and sticking her nose into the camera:








(this is terrible quality- not at all sharp and there is flare from the sun but it shows you how much she loves the camera!)







Chalk passing the camera by for once:















Mouse looking odd, for a change 
















Blurry one of Chalk because she never stays still!!! :grumpy:









My 3 favourite pictures of the day....

























So that's it! My first blog update in 2 months! Shame on me..... :embarrassed:

I will put Barney and Snowy in the Giant Pen tomorrow to try and get some binky shots of them, and I will post them here...


----------



## Numbat (May 9, 2009)

Yay for update! I can see some great entries for the Hop into Spring contest!

Aww I love Chalk! And Mouse is of course a star


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 10, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> Yay for update! I can see some great entries for the Hop into Spring contest!
> 
> Aww I love Chalk! And Mouse is of course a star


Thank you! Mouse is a star isn't she? She's a complete nutcase and soooo cheeky...

I am trying to enter the contest, I want to capture the perfect binky! It's hard- I sat there for ages today with the camera clamped to my face!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 10, 2009)

Ok so I had all the bunnies outside today in the hope of catching some fantastic binky shots.... Alas, they were not to be! They were very clever about not binkying when I was looking at them with the camera 

I do have some cute Barney and Snowy pictures though! Here they are!










Snowy looking mighty grumpy:








You think that was grumpy? That was nothing!








Barney also looking grumpy:







A whole Barney! 








Apparently Barney's butt makes a comfy pillow for Snowy! 








Silly Snowy:







Whiskers ahoy!







And Snowy again!









Then I got a couple of pictures of Chalk and Mouse running about:




















Chalk coming to see the camera:











That's it! I do have some more on the way though... Snowy went on the outside table for a brush after their playtime and she was SO cuddly with me! I have pics of me and her to upload that I shall post shortly


----------



## DeniseJP (May 11, 2009)

I had to check out the blog and almost died laughing of the picture of Chalk on the ledge with the sheep toy. She looked scary as she came across toward you...

I loved Snowy in the snow (how could you find her?)...

But Chalk and her little face...I could just hug her (she'd probably disapprove, though).

Denise


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 11, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> I had to check out the blog and almost died laughing of the picture of Chalk on the ledge with the sheep toy. She looked scary as she came across toward you...
> 
> I loved Snowy in the snow (how could you find her?)...
> 
> ...



Hehe, thanks!  She was kinda scary as she blended in with the sheep and I didn't see her at first lol...


And her little face IS so cute! I did hug her earlier and she was most displeased to be disturbed lol! 

If you want a Dotty fix I put loads of new pictures in her blog yesterday too!


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 13, 2009)

I just have to say (again) that I LOVE YOUR BUNNIES!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 15, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I just have to say (again) that I LOVE YOUR BUNNIES!



 Thank you! I love them too! They are terrors though. Since they split up, they just constantly pee everywhere in the living room to mark territory when they're out. We now have 3 litter trays in various corners in our living room to try and deter them! It's stopped them peeing in the corners, they don't pee there at all even, but they still do tons of poos all round the outside... :grumpy:


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 18, 2009)

Yesterday afternoon Mouse spent most of her time like this:






















Hey mum! I didn't, it's not true!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 18, 2009)

Hey Jen, Mouse is Adorable, actually all your Bunnies are *[shadow=lime]ADORABLE[/shadow]*. 

What do you have on the floor? Do the bunnies chew it?

Thanks

Susan


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 19, 2009)

Thank you Susan! 


On the floor we have foam squares. We got them from our local DIY store. They have removable 'edges' that are sort of like jigsaws, so you can connect more mats to fit the space you have. It gives loads of traction so the bunnies can hop around the room and do binkies without sliding on the wooden laminate floor. Before we got the mats we didn't see any binkies indoors on that floor! Upstairs, we have them covering most of our bedroom floor and under the bed so that Dotty can get around without sliding about- the first day we got her she looked like she was on an ice rink trying to move around bless her!


I had a thread about it somewhere..... Here it is!


http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=41419&forum_id=1




Edit: And no, luckily they don't chew it! I think Mouse has taken the odd chunk out, but only a tiny amount and she hasn't swallowed it. It's very easy to clean as well- vacuums well or wipes clean with a damp cloth...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 19, 2009)

Is it easy to clean up? I mean with the odd pee spot.


----------



## Spring (May 20, 2009)

Aww! I just adore Mouse!  She reminds me of a girly version of Georgie, some what!  I used to be neutral with the augoti colour, but now I just love it!
All so sweet!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 4, 2009)

How are your babies? :waiting:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 4, 2009)

I think Jen is still on Holidays


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 5, 2009)

Really? Long holiday! I hope they're having fun!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 5, 2009)

kherrmann3 wrote:


> Really? Long holiday! I hope they're having fun!



Yep we're still on holiday- we left for a week. I posted about it in LYHD but I don't think many people saw as I only got a couple of replies. We leave tomorrow. We've had a brilliant time but missed the buns lots! I'm assured that they're doing great though. Will try and update with recent pics when we get back.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 5, 2009)

The bunnies might be doing good but do you know the state of your pillow case?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 6, 2009)

Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote:


> The bunnies might be doing good but do you know the state of your pillow case?



Hehe no I didn't dare ask! But my mum was sweeping the bedroom yesterday and dotty nipped her as if to say 'oi! Leave that and give me a cuddle!' so the sweping didn't get done


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry I missed your thread, Jen! I haven't had a computer up until a few days ago! Where did you go and was it fun?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 6, 2009)

kherrmann3 wrote:


> Sorry I missed your thread, Jen! I haven't had a computer up until a few days ago! Where did you go and was it fun?



Aww don't worry about it! Lots of people did- I assumed it was just either one of those busy days, either that or nobody was going to miss me! *walks away with stick and little polka-dot pouch tied to the end* 

We have been in Windermere, in the Lake District, which is in the north of England. Steve booked a little cottage for a week as my surprise birthday present! We have had some fantastic weather. We're driving back down right now but I've been throwing up and fainting this morning for some reason so it's not the most fun journey! I cannot wait to have bunny cuddles! My mum tells me the petsitter has done a great job and the place is spotless!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 6, 2009)

Jen I miss you! Sorry your not feeling well at least its on the last day.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 25, 2009)

Long time since update!! :shock:

I have some pictures uploading right now, although I'm not sure if they'll be done in time for tonight or it they'll be posted tomorrow or not 

I totally redid the flooring for the cages the other day downstairs. Mouse and Chalk have just got no litter training whatsoever and the floor of their cage got so yucky with pee, even though we constantly cleaned it up. We'd come down in the morning to find it covered with poo, hay pulled out of the litter tray, all peed on top of. Plus, they'd drag lettuce etc out of their bowl and 'soak' it in the pee! :shock::shock:

We have a new flooring of laminate boards, with a shower curtain underneath to stop any pee soaking through to the floor underneath. And an extra litter tray!  Fingers crossed it works!

We've also moved Barney and Snowy to the other wall, next to the TV unit. They were doing ok next to Mouse and Chalk but both the cages next to each other got in the way of the cupboard that we keep the hay and vaccuum cleaner in, and it was a real pain to try and squeeze in through the gap all the time. They were not happy at first with their new home, but they seem to have settled in nicely now (they also have new flooring and protective shower curtain under-layer). It's exactly the same cage, just moved!


Will be posting pictures of them in the garden shortly!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 25, 2009)

Pictures!!

Firstly, Dotty was not present outside because she hid under the bed like a stroppy teenager and refused to come out- so she wont be featured in these pictures in this blog or hers!  

Secondly, pretty much the whole time, Snowy was like this:









It was a hot day, and Mouse and Chalk decided to sleep head-to-tail, as usual, but because of the heat, I guess they wanted a wall between them?







Cheeky Chalk (is there another kind?!)













Chalk trying to relax, but her sister having other ideas:







'What happened?!'







A bit of grooming and some sisterly love :hearts:













:hearts:

























Must.....







Groom!













The last 2 are blurry because I was sat far away and have rubbish hand control!


I have more pics to post soon!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 25, 2009)

I swear, Chalk has the same adorable face shape that my Toby does! Chalk's expressions remind me of Toby's funny little faces!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 27, 2009)

Great update love the pictures!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 28, 2009)

Jen good pictures but where's the Crispy Barney????? Is he ok?? I love the picture of Snowy just hanging out in the tunnel.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 12, 2009)

Deary me- long time no update! (And no reply- sorry guys, and thank you for the comments!)


I have pictures of the 4 in the garden yesterday. We're starting with Mouse and Chalk I think... And many close-us of Chalkie!!







'MINE!!'





































Mouse: 'I go dis way, yeah?'













Sisters together (snoozy Dotty in the background!):



















































'ENOUGH ALREADY!!'















And now, for some Barney and Snowy pictures!! 


'Erm, the cheeky bunny is trying to steal our limelight...'







'Who ISSSS SHEEEEEEEE?!!' (Big Brother 2006 reference there if you can spot it! )













Pretty Snowy 








And you'll have to wait for me to upload the others, but I do have some Snowy Binky pictures!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 12, 2009)

Great pictures Jen, but we need more Dotty!!!! I wish I could take the bunnies outside like that, but it's still way too hot here. Your grass is so nice and green too.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 12, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Great pictures Jen, but we need more Dotty!!!! I wish I could take the bunnies outside like that, but it's still way too hot here. Your grass is so nice and green too.


Dotty has had lots of updates this week! Here:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=42311&forum_id=6&page=5

I do have more pictures of her to post, of her sat on the garden table again, but I felt guilty for leaving out the other 4! 

And it's funny, I always think our grass doesn't look that green at all, compared to our neighbours! It's gotten a lot nicer looking recently, thanks to all the rain.... :rollseyes


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 12, 2009)

Woops! I just remembered Dotty has her very own blog. I went there and ooohed and aahhhed over all her pics!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 12, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Woops! I just remembered Dotty has her very own blog. I went there and ooohed and aahhhed over all her pics!


Lol! I keep thinking I should merge the 2 to avoid confusion, but I'm scared of merging threads, plus I'd end up with a 10-page blog with lots of references to 'the other blog' that wouldn't make sense lol....


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 12, 2009)

More Barney and Snowy pictures!

Tiny Barney:







Hoppy Snowy:







Blurry binky:













Barney:













'I'm a good bunny!'







'Promise!








'Weeeeeeeee!'







'Noms'








'I might binky in a second...'







'Like this!'













'And this!'













'Binky? Nooo, not me...'





































'BOO!'







More binkies...














'Must've been some other bunny. No binkies here'







'Or here!'


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 12, 2009)

I just love the pics where Chalk is sitting in the background watching. Great binky pics. I need to work on getting some of those. Snowball is such a binky queen.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 13, 2009)

Great pictures Jen. I love Chalkie and also Snowy's Binky's


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 13, 2009)

I am ALWAYS amazed at your pictures (and jealous of them too)....they come out so beautiful - even the blurry ones....

You have adorable bunnies.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Those picturesa are adorable! I love the first picture of Chalk (plus the chinning picture)! I love Mouse's "Enough Already" one, and any picture of Snowy and Barney together made me go "eee!".  I love Chalk, the nosy neighbor!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Great update! o.k. whats your secret in getting your bunny's to binkie on command?
Dave


----------



## Becca (Aug 20, 2009)

We need more pictures!!! 

How are they all?

x


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 23, 2009)

There's my Snowy :bunnydance:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 1, 2009)

This blog needs updating Jen. We want new photos.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes, yes we do!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 1, 2009)

Hehe! 

Ok guys, I don't have that many pictures uploaded at the moment, but here's what Snowy got up to the other day. Yes, Snowy! Usually so well-behaved, neat and tidy, beautiful Snowy. She stole the magazine- pulled it off the shelf under the coffee table, and, well, you can see the results for yourself:

Hello! Present for you!







You don't like it? I learnt if from Mouse and Chalk- they do stuff like this all the time!













Hmm, I can see you're not impressed...







*hangs head in shame*







I'm sorry!








I do have some proper pictures, not taken on my iPhone of the bunnies that I haven't uploaded yet, I might upload them tonight!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 1, 2009)

Aww! Poor Snowy just wanted to redecorate for you! She looks so crestfallen and unloved. Bring her here. She'll be loved! (Don't forget Barney, too! )


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 2, 2009)

I saw these Photo's on facebook..... Still cute


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 2, 2009)

Woah, I haven't updated in here properly for a long time! 

Last Saturday it was Mouse and Chalk's 2nd Gotcha Day, although I was a terrible bunny mummy and forgot, thinking it was the Sunday. To make up, I had to think quick, and decided to let them have a banana treat. 

This is very overdue, but I've been really sick this past week with sinusitis, on top of an ear infection in both ears that hadn't quite cleared up. 

Here are the pictures! Please excuse my not-so-pretty face in some of them, Steve was taking the pictures and I didn't realise I was in them until it was too late...
































My favourite:































Widdle tongue!!



























I can't believe it's been over 2 years since baby Mouse and baby Chalk came into our home! We've never been the same since- they are a joy to watch every day, and we love them so much


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 2, 2009)

They're so cute! And what's with this "not-so-pretty" face of yours? You look great, as always!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 2, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> They're so cute! And what's with this "not-so-pretty" face of yours? You look great, as always!


:yeahthat:


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Nov 2, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote:*


>


Oh, Snowy! At least you know she has great taste in magazines  

The banana pictures are fantastic. Happy Belated Gotcha Day, Mouse & Chalk! :bunnydance:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 2, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > They're so cute! And what's with this "not-so-pretty" face of yours? You look great, as always!
> ...


Lol, thanks guys! It's just a bad angle- from the side and my face angle makes me end up with about 4 chins, and generally not look that good! It's nowhere near as bad as the pictures I've just posted in Dotty's blog that I'm in though lol...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 2, 2009)

*sharlaelizabeth wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote:*Oh, Snowy! At least you know she has great taste in magazines
> 
> The banana pictures are fantastic. Happy Belated Gotcha Day, Mouse & Chalk! :bunnydance:


Lol! That's the good thing- it was a geeky magazine that my husband reads! Not important to me at all lol! 

Thank you as well!


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Nov 2, 2009)

lol It's Wired, right?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 2, 2009)

*sharlaelizabeth wrote: *


> lol It's Wired, right?


LOL! Caught out! I must admit I said it was geeky assuming it was because he's a web developer and it's the sort of thing he would read... I have to say I don't actually know anything about the magazine LOL! :biggrin2: :embarrassed:


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Nov 2, 2009)

No need to hide! lol I started reading it because my father-in-law gets it (he's a chemical engineer). It _is_ very geeky, but in a self aware way that makes it mostly understandable to the lay person.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 4, 2009)

A proper picture update tonight! I took some pictures of the bunnies earlier this evening.

Barney and Snowy's turned out blurry, I took them really quickly and didn't really think about the settings or anything lol.

Here they are, the cuddly pair:

























Snowy got scared and ran under the table:






Barney stayed to brave the camera one more time:









They both look really chubby in those pictures! They're not chubby in real-life at all, although they are very, very fluffy lol. Barney has a big moo-lap but it's more fur than anything else. 


Here are Mouse and Chalk- I just couldn't resist when I saw Chalk sleeping peacefully in the hay basket, and Mouse stood over grooming her- our 2 girls are such a sweet pair when they want to be! 








Look at Mouse's mouth! So cute! :hearts: She was in mid-groom of Chalk's ears when I took these couple:































Hey! What do you want?













I said HEY!







Sleepy Chalk:







Grated bunny!







And now, the cutest picture EVER. Chalk woke up, and in a rare act of affection, she licked my finger. She likes to lick my nose, but normally she nibbles my finger. Well, not today!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 5, 2009)

Great Pictures Jen. I love the ones of Chalk sleeping


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2009)

She always reminds me of a little sparrow in a nest! I love the little tongue picture! *squee!*


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 5, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> She always reminds me of a little sparrow in a nest! I love the little tongue picture! *squee!*


Isn't it cute? I was very chuffed to have caught that on camera!

She sleeps in that hayrack most of the day as well, and most of the evening... We had to put another one in on the other side of the cage for Mouse because she kept pushing Chalk out to get in there! Sometimes, when one is in the nest, the other will try and eat hay out from underneath the sleeping one- it's a mean game they like to play with each other!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2009)

It's an adorable, mean game!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 6, 2009)

Great pics as always!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 25, 2010)

Do we get updates soon?


----------

